# It works!



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

http://tivodecode.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Let's see how long until this thread is deleted. My guess is that it will be gone before the moderators have their morning coffee!


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

Oh great. The only reason I have been staying on Windows is now taken care of, and I have to rethink my decision on whether or not to move to Linux.

 

Seriously, thanks to the folks who made this possible. I'm sure the Mac and Linux brethren are happy campers today thanks to you!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow! I wonder how long it'll be before we see this code added to projects such as mplayer and VCL? That will allow people to play .tivo files on pretty much any platform.

As for closing the thread... Since this software still requires a valid MAK it's really no different then the TiVo DirectShow filter, so I don't think it should be against the rules to post the link. However that's really up to David.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm also curious if this could be used to decode the TiVo data format? It might just be the key to figuring out how to edit the guide data in .tivo files.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan, I inquired:


> > we're wondering if the reverse engineering reveals the different
> > fields/tags a show has so we can manually edit guide data...
> 
> I did not try to get this info. I think I know where it is, but it was
> ...


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone else try this with a .tivo from a Humax DRT-800 on OS X? The video came through OK but there was no sound

I just ran 'make' to compile. Running 10.4.8 on a PowerBook G4.

My thought is, the DVD-burner based units use a different audio format than the non-DVD TiVos, and maybe that has something to do with it?

"MPEG-1 Layer 2 for TiVo DVRs without DVD; AC/3 (Dolby) for TiVo DVRs with DVD."
From here: http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=4012d160-79c3-4238-96c8-a27b323d1413


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I've read conflicting reports... does this do the same thing as DSD, just multi-platform, or it it superior in some way (i.e. faster)?


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

This is brilliant! Where do I send a donation?

I just converted an episode of America's Test Kitchen.

As noted, the resulting MPEG-2 is not QuickTime-compatible, but it plays fine in VLC and Toast will burn it to DVD without a hitch.

Now if we could just get over that QuickTime hurdle so we could use iMovie and iDVD.

Until then, any recommendations on editing software that will allow us to remove commercials from the MPEG-2 file?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

compiled bin for Mac OS X?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ACraigL said:


> I've read conflicting reports... does this do the same thing as DSD, just multi-platform, or it it superior in some way (i.e. faster)?


DSD runs TiVo's Window's .dll and saves the resultant file. This does it without any TiVo software and regardless of platform.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ACraigL said:


> I've read conflicting reports... does this do the same thing as DSD, just multi-platform, or it it superior in some way (i.e. faster)?


It does seem to be faster than DSD. A 832MB file takes 1m26s w/ DSD on my machine. Using tivodecode it only took 45s.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

a great app (not free, i'm not affiliated with them either) to convert the files to a mac-usable version is visual hub: http://www.techspansion.com/visualhub/ (it can even convert files BACK to tivo compatabile files for tivo to go back)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TydalForce said:


> Anyone else try this with a .tivo from a Humax DRT-800 on OS X? The video came through OK but there was no sound


Not working for me either. I have the same Humax DVD-burning TiVo and 10.3.9. It's pretty quick to strip the gunk, video looks fine, but no audio.

Anyone else?

(I emailed the author, so we can look into this.)


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

Need some help.

When I try to run the .exe, a black box pops up for a split second then disappears. Nothing loads.

Any thoughts? Possible security setting I need to change?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> (I emailed the author, so we can look into this.)


As Tydal speculated, audio is handled differently on these units. The software author provided me a patch he put together and I *do* get audio now!



> When I try to run the .exe, a black box pops up for a split second then disappears. Nothing loads.


You need to run this from the command line. Check out the readme file for more info.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

bootedbear said:


> Now if we could just get over that QuickTime hurdle so we could use iMovie and iDVD.


No dice, unfortunately.

iMovie does not work with muxed MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 clips

Video and image formats that work with iDVD


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sdzc said:


> Need some help.
> 
> When I try to run the .exe, a black box pops up for a split second then disappears. Nothing loads.
> 
> Any thoughts? Possible security setting I need to change?


If on Windows you need to open a command prompt first.

Start->Run->Type cmd press enter

You will need be in the directory of the .exe or else put it in your path. Running DOS commands like this can be tricky. A gui wrapper would be easier.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Wow! I wonder how long it'll be before we see this code added to projects such as mplayer and VCL? That will allow people to play .tivo files on pretty much any platform.


I emailed Leon and begged him to add this into Galleon... we'll see what happens.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> As Tydal speculated, audio is handled differently on these units. The software author provided me a patch he put together and I *do* get audio now!


Version 0.1.3 is out now and corrects the missing audio prob related to DVD units.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

So it looks like tivo desktop might be crapping out on my windows media center 2005 pc (of course I paid for the deluxe version so I could put movies on my ipod).

Will this help me out any?


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

sweet that works *really well*

Excellent job!


----------



## FrooBrar (Dec 5, 2006)

I designed the program to operate with pipes, so that video players or whatnot could open it as a pipe. For example, this works (on linux)

```
tivodecode -m $MYMAK MyFile.TiVo | mplayer -
```



davezatz said:


> I emailed Leon and begged him to add this into Galleon... we'll see what happens.


If one were to hack galleon, one could probably (I don't know the specifics on Java, but in general) open a pipe to 

```
tivodecode -m $MAK -o SomeFile.mpg
```
and write .TiVo file into it, and have it write out .mpg file as the file is received. This is what I had planned for when I wrote it.


----------



## icurnvs (Apr 14, 2006)

FrooBrar, it looks like you may well be the hero of thousands of us Mac Tivoers out there


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> If on Windows you need to open a command prompt first.
> 
> Start->Run->Type cmd press enter
> 
> You will need be in the directory of the .exe or else put it in your path. Running DOS commands like this can be tricky. A gui wrapper would be easier.


Sorry, but I did bring up the cmd prompt, but what I do not understand is what to enter on once at the prompt.


----------



## FrooBrar (Dec 5, 2006)

sdzc said:


> Sorry, but I did bring up the cmd prompt, but what I do not understand is what to enter on once at the prompt.


Say you unzipped the .zip file into c:\tivodecode. You would do something like:


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\jeremyd>cd \tivodecode
C:\tivodecode>tivodecode -m 1234567890 -o test.mpg test.TiVo
```


----------



## rworne (Jul 8, 2004)

icurnvs said:


> FrooBrar, it looks like you may well be the hero of thousands of us Mac Tivoers out there


He's the hero all right. Too bad we'll miss him once the Admins wake up.


----------



## FrooBrar (Dec 5, 2006)

rworne said:


> He's the hero all right. Too bad we'll miss him once the Admins wake up.


Hey, I didn't start the thread, I just wrote the software  And I figured out that people here were asking questions about it and signed up to answer some of them.


----------



## FrooBrar (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone posted this in the sourceforge forum that I think may be helpful for y'all. It allows you to stream a video off of the tivo, and watch it



sboger said:


> To stream using tivodecode... Tested on a MAC:
> 
> /usr/bin/curl -k --digest -u tivo:{MAK} -c cookies.txt "{tivo2go url}" | /usr/bin/tivodecode -m {MAK} -- - | /usr/bin/mplayer -vf pp=lb -cache 32768 -


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I love unix. Lets see them do that on Windows.

Works great. Now thats got me thinking... parse the tivo xml to get now playing and turn it into a nice cocoa menu, show a video window and a "go" button, and wrap up this command to get a streaming interface to your tivo.

Wow.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TydalForce said:


> Anyone else try this with a .tivo from a Humax DRT-800 on OS X? The video came through OK but there was no sound


The DVD-RW units use AC3 audio, instead of MP2 audio. AC3 audio is stored slightly differently in MPEG-2 program streams. So if this hack is hard coded to look for specific chunks it's possible that it may not be looking in the right place for AC3 audio.

Dan


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The DVD-RW units use AC3 audio, instead of MP2 audio. AC3 audio is stored slightly differently in MPEG-2 program streams. So if this hack is hard coded to look for specific chunks it's possible that it may not be looking in the right place for AC3 audio.


About half way up the preceding page:



davezatz said:


> Version 0.1.3 is out now and corrects the missing audio prob related to DVD units.


Wow! I just have to say this is plain cool!


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

how sad is it, that the community is building their own TiVoToGo:Mac before TiVo can?


----------



## Lon (Jan 8, 2005)

FrooBrar said:


> Someone posted this in the sourceforge forum that I think may be helpful for y'all. It allows you to stream a video off of the tivo, and watch it


Fantastic! No waiting at all for watching recorded shows on your computer - anywhere!!

Works great for me


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TydalForce said:


> how sad is it, that the community is building their own TiVoToGo:Mac before TiVo can?


There's a good reason (in TiVo's mind) for this. They way TTG works on Windows is that the file is always protected except when being played. I have assumed all along (you can search for my posts on this if you really want) that the challenge on the Mac has been to play the file without leavinge an unencrypted version available on the harddrive.

Actually I'm surprised it took this long to happen (from the 'hacker' community and from TiVo), but we're in great shape now. If only Quicktime (and iMovie, iDVD) had more complete MPEG-2 support...


rworne said:


> He's the hero all right. Too bad we'll miss him once the Admins wake up.


The cat's out of the bag, and all the blogs have the info now. Guides are starting to pop up (hopefully I'll have a skeleton in place later today) and this should be integrated into something more polished shortly. No worries.


----------



## rworne (Jul 8, 2004)

davezatz said:


> The cat's out of the bag, and all the blogs have the info now. Guides are starting to pop up (hopefully I'll have a skeleton in place later today) and this should be integrated into something more polished shortly. No worries.


True, but I like to come here for all my TiVo news. I messed with the TiVo last night to try this out - it's been banished to a spare room since I hooked up a MythTV box - and found out they pushed a new software update to fix the damn slow menus. 

Since the Modmins here don't like certain topics, I figured this thread would be gone by now. 

Still, this is a great tool - the fact that it's worthless without the MAK should be some consolation for various interested parties.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

rworne said:


> Since the Modmins here don't like certain topics, I figured this thread would be gone by now.


In another thread, a mod pointed out that this subject is OK since it doesn't circumvent use of the TiVo MAK key.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

If Tivo decided to send a Tivo update to change their encryption technique to break this utility, wouldn't all of the Windows copies of TivoDesktop be broken?


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Unix_Beard said:


> If Tivo decided to send a Tivo update to change their encryption technique to break this utility, wouldn't all of the Windows copies of TivoDesktop be broken?


They probably would be; it would have to coincide with a new release of TiVo Desktop updated to handle the new encryption.

Either that, or TiVo announcing that they're ending support for pulling shows off your TiVo


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone know how we can access the currently recording show through the web interface? I tried incrementing the id in the url request to find it, but no go.

Maybe it's recording to cache somewhere and not available until it stops recording.

I'd like to try streaming the currently recording show using the mentioned technique. Then there would be no need for a sling box.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Streaming may work OK in your home like MRV *if you can pull it off*, but these files sizes are huge and not optimized for real time streaming over a WAN.


----------



## Stewie (Feb 13, 2005)

FrooBrar said:


> Someone posted this in the sourceforge forum that I think may be helpful for y'all. It allows you to stream a video off of the tivo, and watch it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, this is even better  ... hmm, except mine doesn't work 

I can pipe curl -> tivodecode to a file or tivodecode file -> mplayer, but joining all 3 as above I get a "seek: unkown error" in mplayer. Could someone who gets this working post the respective versions of curl & mplayer that you are using? I am using

curl 7.13.1
tivodecode 0.1.3 (of course)
MPlayer dev-CVS-0500May-17:40-3.3

on a 10.4 G5 iMac... thanks!


----------



## Lon (Jan 8, 2005)

Stewie said:


> Oh man, this is even better  ... hmm, except mine doesn't work
> 
> I can pipe curl -> tivodecode to a file or tivodecode file -> mplayer, but joining all 3 as above I get a "seek: unkown error" in mplayer. Could someone who gets this working post the respective versions of curl & mplayer that you are using? I am using
> 
> ...


can you put your command line up for us to see (obviously w/o your MAK)


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

This worked for me:


```
/usr/bin/curl -k --digest -u tivo:0123456789 -c cookies.txt "http://10.0.1.3:80/download/Seinfeld.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1879193" | /usr/bin/tivodecode -m 0123456789 -- - | /usr/bin/mplayer -vf pp=lb -cache 32768 -
```
I doubt it's a version problem. Triple check your syntax.

curl 7.13.1 (powerpc-apple-darwin8.0)
MPlayer dev-CVS-051126-18:35-3.3


----------



## foureyedave19 (Dec 27, 2004)

Wow, what a breakthrough! I was quite excited to put this to the test, but after downloading a show to test, setting up the program and running it through successfully, I found the output file to only be 20 minutes of the 2 hour file! I tried again with the same result, again after redownloding and "make"ing, again today with a different file this time 5 minutes of the 20 minute file, again with the PPC Binaries! I've tried VLC and MPlayer and I can't figure it out. What am I missing? Am I the only one? Help please!


----------



## d.peace (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm a mac user and a series 3 tivo user. problem is series 3 does not support tivo2go -- and probably will not anytime soon now that there is a crack!

is there any other way to get to the files on the tivo other than the tivo2go internal web server address?

d.


----------



## lampman (Dec 5, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Actually I'm surprised it took this long to happen (from the 'hacker' community and from TiVo), but we're in great shape now.


My take from looking at the alt org Wiki is that Froobrar has had this working for months, and that it was somebody asking about it again on the Wiki that prompted him to go ahead and look into publishing it.


----------



## mpauley (Mar 20, 2002)

I have an Intel build if anyone wants it. @FrooBrar, would you like a copy for sourceforge?


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey All,

I made it right-clickable in Windows!

Do this:

 Copy tivodecode.exe into a new folder in 'C:\Program Files\TiVoEncode\'
 From any open windows folder, select 'Tools > Folder Options... '
 Click the 'File Types' tab
 Scroll down to the TIVO entry, the click the 'Advanced' button on the bottom
 Click the 'New...' button
 In Action enter: _TiVoDecode_
 In Application used to perform action, enter:
_"C:\Program Files\TivoDecode\tivodecode.exe" -m xxxxxxxxxx -o "%1".mpg "%1"_
(quotes as typed are mandatory)
 Uncheck Use DDE
 Click 'OK', 'OK', 'Close'
Right-click on any .tivo file, then select 'TivoDecode' from the menu!

Andrew


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ACraigL said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I made it right-clickable in Windows!
> 
> ...


Thanks, but edit out the MAK, if that's your real number.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ACraigL said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I made it right-clickable in Windows!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Thanks, but edit out the MAK, if that's your real number.


Aww, crap! Got too excited to edit it out on the first pass. I mean it's not really mine, really... I was just holding it for a friend.

Thanks


----------



## Stewie (Feb 13, 2005)

Well this is interesting, I *did* get this to work. I still have the console output from earlier today when it didn't, quoted below. I wonder if the Tivo webserver caches recent dl sessions from a certain host? Sometimes I've run into a problem w/the Now Playing widget, where I'll need to restart Firefox before I can dl from Now Playing's links... of course in this case curl is my agent, and I saw no curl errors in the output.


```
[iMac-G5:~] <my_userid>% curl -k --digest -u tivo:<my_mak> -c cookies.txt "http://192.168.1.106/download/John%20Ratzenberger's%20Made%20in%20America.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2648707" | tivodecode -m <my_mak> -- - | mplayer -vf pp=lb -cache 32768 -
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

MPlayer dev-CVS-0500May-17:40-3.3 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
AltiVec found
CPU: PowerPC

Playing -.
Reading from stdin...
Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)      % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0    51    0    51    0     0    120      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   120
seek: Unknown error: 0
Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    

Exiting... (End of file)
```
I tried escaping the single quote just in case, but that didn't make a difference. And strangely, it's working now. 

I'll post back if I seen any more strange behavior. Otherwise, I'm still in disbelief that this is even working at all!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I know requests have been made for Galleon, but has anyone yet devised a way to download then decode automatically (in Windows)? I suppose something like a watched directory ought to do it, but if the downloading app (TD? Galleon? IE?) can flag a download as completed, perhaps it could then kickoff the decoding.

(And then transcode automatically when that finishes, he added, parenthetically)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ACraigL said:


> Aww, crap! Got too excited to edit it out on the first pass. I mean it's not really mine, really... I was just holding it for a friend.


Don't feel too bad, I had mine in a blog post for a brief minute before I realized my cut & paste was a little too accurate.  Also someone left a comment with their MAK in a C&P which I edited out. We're all family here anyway, right?


----------



## mrsimon (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone out there figured out how to make Galleon (v0.9 I think?) work under Mac OS X? I had a mac bundle running some time ago but have since lost all my instructional material.

If there's not a pre-rolled solution might someone point me to instructions on rolling my own?

Thanks,
mr.simon


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

The latest release of Galleon is 2.3.0, so I'm not sure where that .9 version number you got came from. There are binaries available that supposedly have scripts for OSX at Galleon.tv, have you seen them yet?
Download: http://galleon.tv/content/view/96/57/
Install Instructions: http://galleon.tv/content/view/92/51/


----------



## mrsimon (Dec 6, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> The latest release of Galleon is 2.3.0, so I'm not sure where that .9 version number you got came from. There are binaries available that supposedly have scripts for OSX at Galleon.tv, have you seen them yet?


Thanks for the links! I checked the ReleaseNotes.txt on the version I downloaded earlier today and it says 1.9.0. Odd. Leave it to me! 

I know there was a Mac Bundle that made it more OS X friendly but I've been unable to locate it.

From another thread a member named Quevar provided this additional info; I thought I'd pass it on:


Quevar said:


> Basically, unzip the file and go into the directory galleon/bin and type "chmod a+x *.sh", then "./run.sh" to run the server and "./gui.sh" to setup the server


Thanks again,
mr.simon


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

This is what you want to make it more Mac friendly ... not positive it works with 2.3.0, but it should.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19643


----------



## mrsimon (Dec 6, 2006)

Worked like magic!

For those interested check out versiontracker for an 80k applescript called TiVo decoder. Not that I mind the terminal, but this makes it that much easier.

Thanks again!
mr.simon


----------



## kburnzy (Jul 21, 2005)

AcraigL,

I am using windows vista and cannot figure out how to do this as the folder options menu is different. Do you know how to do it in Vista?


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

kburnzy,

Dunno. I don't have Vista, so I'm not going to be much help. It's gotta be in there somewhere...


----------



## FrooBrar (Dec 5, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone know, I put out a new version just now (0.1.4), which adds support for putting your MAK in a config file (~/.tivodecode_mak) so that you do not have to keep specifying it on the command line. This should help with the copy-n-paste issues 

Also, it fixes a small bug in large file support which should be impossible to encounter. Those are the best kind of bugs


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

half.italian said:


> http://tivodecode.sourceforge.net/


I'm surprised it took 13.5 hours to make it here after I made the original post. I would've thought 13.5 seconds. ;-)

EDIT: Ah, I see it didn't really take that long. more like 7 hours. This wasn't the first post about it here.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry to "resurrect" this post.. But I am trying to get this working in windows and getting the following error:

```
curl: (23) Failed writing body (614 != 1460)
```
The command I am using to test at the moment is:

```
"c:\Program Files\curl\curl.exe" --digest -k -c cookies.txt -u tivo:729xxx "http://192.168.1.54:80/download/Two&#37;20and%20a%20Half%20Men.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1555463&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg" | "c:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p6j
\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" -m 729xxx -n -o output.mpg  -
```
The curl command if instead of piping the input to tivodecode will save the .tivo file just fine, so no idea why the pipe fails.

Clues?

Rick


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rfryar said:


> Sorry to "resurrect" this post.. But I am trying to get this working in windows and getting the following error:
> 
> ```
> curl: (23) Failed writing body (614 != 1460)
> ...


You need a patched version of tivodecode that properly supports pipes. You can find a windows binary with the patch applied here.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

moyekj said:


> You need a patched version of tivodecode that properly supports pipes. You can find a windows binary with the patch applied here.


Thanks, worked perfect.


----------



## justinmiller621 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think tivodecode is phenom. However, I'm having trouble streaming HD content.

The pipes that were posted a couple years ago work, but only until I've exhausted my cache (I think). I'm running on a fairly beefy MacBook, 2.5 GHz, dual core, with 4 GB of RAM. I keep increasing the size of the mplayer cache, so far, up to 512k and it still it gets to a point where it's exhausted, and the video just stops. 

Anyone have an experiences with this?

Thanks!


----------



## edetweil (Mar 3, 2010)

i can not get this to work no matter what i've tried the resulting mpg file will only play sound and no video. the original .tivo file will play only in WMP and the resulting mpg will not play in any player i've tried. Is this simply a codec issue or is there something else going on. I have k-lite codec pack 5.7 installed which just came out this year. i'm running win xp and have a tivo HP S3 if that matters in the US not austrailia (i donno if the US S3 used TS also) i'll try the new version 3 with TS support tommrow.

update: same results with the new version 

also opening the resulting mpg file in tivo desktop codec mgr after the Lingo MPEG Splitter only an AC3 audio arrow splits off there is no video. any ideas? 

Mediainfo says

Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 6.01 GiB
Duration : 59mn 58s
Overall bit rate : 14.3 Mbps

Video
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Format_Settings_GOP : M=3, N=15
Duration : 59mn 58s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 13.4 Mbps
Nominal bit rate : 20.0 Mbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Resolution : 8 bits
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Scan type : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.215
Stream size : 5.61 GiB (93&#37

Audio
ID : 128 (0x80)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Duration : 59mn 58s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Surround: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Video delay : -286ms
Stream size : 165 MiB (3%)

Text
ID : 224 (0xE0)-608-0
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : MPEG Video / EIA-708
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

edetweil said:


> i can not get this to work no matter what i've tried the resulting mpg file will only play sound and no video. the original .tivo file will play only in WMP and the resulting mpg will not play in any player i've tried. Is this simply a codec issue or is there something else going on. I have k-lite codec pack 5.7 installed which just came out this year. i'm running win xp and have a tivo HP S3 *if that matters in the US not austrailia (i donno if the US S3 used TS also)* i'll try the new version 3 with TS support tommrow.


I'm trying to parse the bolded text. I think it means you're in Australia, correct?

If so, you might check this thread. Apparently things are different enough down under that this program doesn't work there. Maybe it has something to do with the Coriolis Effect in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As of right now the TiVo-TS format is only used on Australian and New Zealand based TiVos, US based TiVo still use the old PS format. The only reason they use the TS format in Aus/NZ is because in NZ they broadcast some channels in H.264 format and PS files do not support H.264.

That being said I'm pretty sure edetweil is in the US, so that shouldn't be an issue for his files.

edetweil - I'm pretty sure this is a codec issue. The easiest way around it is to install VLC media player. It supports most audio/video formats natively without any of the codec hassles Window Media Player has. If it can't play your files then you'll know something is wrong, but it will most likely work fine.

Dan


----------



## edetweil (Mar 3, 2010)

well it seems to have been a issue with the file itself maybe. I ran a SD video file and this worked fine so i thought it might be because it was HD i tried another HD file and that worked. Now the issue is with codecs and some players working and some not. VLC seems to be my best option as the video tends to have horizontal lines through it with fast motion its hard to explain but VLC can fix this issue by turning on deinterlace not sure which method works best yet but it seems to get rid of the digital horizontal line thing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is there is something wrong with the file itself you could try running it through VideoReDo's QSF and see if that corrects the issue. (there is a 15 day trial if you only need it for this one file)

Dan


----------

